# Windows 7 nach 2020 weiter benutzen - Wie hoch ist das Risiko wirklich?



## Chrisn12345 (16. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze immer noch Windows 7 weil ich absolut keine Lust auf Win10 habe. Ich habe meine Win 7 Version vor gut zwei Jahren mal auf Win10 geupdated....  Nach einer halben Stunde habe ich jedoch wieder die Rolle rückwärts gemacht und wieder bei Win7 geblieben. 
Die Menüs sind ne Katastrophe, die Navigation, der Look,.... ist einfach nichts für mich. Und das schlimmste an Win10 ist meiner Meinung nach das "As a Service" Konzept. Ich will einfach ein gleichbleibendes Betriebssystem haben und nicht eine permanente Baustelle. 

Auf jeden Fall will ich Win7 auch nach dem Support-Ende weiter benutzen. 

Egal wo man was zu dem Thema liest, überall heißt es "Komplett verantwortungslos", "Grob fahrlässig", "Absolute Gefahr für Hacker-Angriffe", etc.

Nun wollte ich mal wissen, ob diese Panikmache wirklich gerechtfertigt ist. Vielleicht bin ich naiv, hab keine Ahnung, oder bin zu nachlässig... Aber ich denke mir: 
Wenn ich eine gute Firewall+AntiViren Programm habe, keine unbekannten Dateien öffne und mein Surfverhalten mich nicht auf dubiose Webseiten führt, dürfte doch eigentlich nichts passieren. Oder?

Außerdem: Wenn ich zum Beispiel in 2017 oder 2018 ein Sicherheits-Update für mein Win7 bekomme, das eine Sicherheitslücke schließt, dann heißt das ja, dass ich Windows seit 10 Jahren mit dieser Sicherheitslücke benutzt habe.... Das hat ja bis zum Update auch nicht zu massiven Hackerangriffen auf meinen Rechner geführt. 

Und zuletzt: Muss mein Rechner nicht gezielt angegriffen werden? Wie können Hacker denn meinen Rechner "finden"?

Ich bin auf Eure Einschätzung gespannt.


----------



## HisN (16. September 2019)

Meistens muss ein Rechner nicht gezielt angegriffen werden, so wertvoll bist Du nicht.
Es werden einfach alle Rechner die man erreichen kann angegriffen, wenn man eine Lücke in Windows gefunden hat.

Und auch "nicht-dubiose" Webseiten sind nicht zwingenderweise Schadecode-Frei.
Nimm z.b. die Banner hier auf PCGH ... die werden von einem Dienstleister geliefert. Also bricht man beim Dienstleister ein, schiebt dem eine "angepasste" Werbeform unter, und schon erreicht man alle Seiten, die dieser Werbepartner mit Werbung beliefert. Ganz Automatisch, ohne einen Finger krum zu machen.

Und Deine Firewall macht z.b wenig, wenn Du eine Seite selbst anforderst.


----------



## Richu006 (16. September 2019)

Das Problem: "die Hacker" entwickeln immer weiter, deshalb gibt es immer neue "Sicherheitslücken" welche Hacker erst finden müssen, in der Regel bessert Windows dann nach und die lücken sind wieder zu, bis die Hacker was neues entwickeln.

Es ist ein typisches "Katze und Maus" Spiel wenn man so will.

Deshalb die ständigen Sicherheitsupdates!

Was Windows 10 angeht:
Denkst du nicht eine halbe Stunde ist etwas wenig? 
Ich verstehe dich ja ein bisschen. Neue Dinge sind einem zuerst immer etwas fremd, und es braucht eine Gewisse eingewöhnungszeit.

Aber ich bin überzeugt, wenn du 1 Monat lang Win10 genutzt hast, willst du nie wieder zurück! 
Die ganze Bedienung mit Fenster minimieren und maximieren etc. Ist alles 100x besser als bei Win 7, wenn man sich einmal gewohnt ist!

Und schau mal wo wir wären, wen  alle denken würden wie du, wir währen noch bei Win XP oder nich Früher. 

Und heute verstehe ich nicht mehr wie ich früher mit win7 oder sogar noch XP arbeiten konnte!


----------



## LastManStanding (16. September 2019)

Naja 50:50 nä^^
Ich habe Windows 7 auf diesem Ding etwa Anfang 2015 Installiert seit dem nicht erneuert. Und mein erstes Update habe ich... vor 2 Wochen gemacht.
Du Wirst hier die verschiedensten Antworten bekommen aber Haupsächlich Leute die dir sagen Windows 10 ist Gut/Besser blabla.
Das Thema ist bis zum ende Durchgekaut in Hunderten Foren und Threads Deswegen.

Die einzige Anwort die dir Hilft: Lass dich nicht verrückt machen Mach wie du Magst und klar kommst damit. Endwedewr gehts gut oder nicht.. genau wie wenn du Windows 10 Hättest

Ich hab Win10 Pro auch auf z.B. dem Tablet. Ich kann auch rein gar nichts damit anfangen. Es gab bis vor Kurzem für Spieler auch nur einen einzigen Vorteil 1-10 Frames mehr in Games von Unterstützten Spielen mit 2 o. 3 ausreißern wie SotTR aber jetzt hat Microsoft ja auch die Nutzung für Endwickler aud W7 Theoretiech freigegeben.

Also mach einfach so wie du magst und nicht so viele Sorgen
Ganz abgesehen davon wird es für Untnehmen ja erweiterten Bezahl Support geben das Heißt die Updates Sind vorhanden. Früher oder Später erscheint dann regelmäßig in Magazinen eine Updates CD

Edit:


Richu006 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Aber ich bin überzeugt, wenn du 1 Monat lang Win10 genutzt hast, willst du nie wieder zurück!
> Die ganze Bedienung mit Fenster minimieren und maximieren etc. Ist alles 100x besser als bei Win 7, wenn man sich einmal gewohnt ist!
> ...



Das kannst du aber nicht verallgemeinern manche spielen Jahre mit Win 10 rum und bekommen jedesmal Ausschlag


----------



## Richu006 (17. September 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Naja 50:50 nä^^
> Ich habe Windows 7 auf diesem Ding etwa Anfang 2015 Installiert seit dem nicht erneuert. Und mein erstes Update habe ich... vor 2 Wochen gemacht.
> Du Wirst hier die verschiedensten Antworten bekommen aber Haupsächlich Leute die dir sagen Windows 10 ist Gut/Besser blabla.
> Das Thema ist bis zum ende Durchgekaut in Hunderten Foren und Threads Deswegen.
> ...



Wir reden in 2-3 Jahren nochmal drüber.

Es gab auch die nicht von Win XP wegzukriegenden Update verweigerer.

Genauso wie die "ich brauch ein Handy mit echten Tasten und kann mit touchscreen nichts anfangen" jünger.

Aber auch die mussten eines Tages ainsehen, dass man mit der Zeit gehen muss.

Macht was ihr für richtig haltet, jedem das seine.
Aber jammert dann nicht rum wenn neuere Programme nicht mehr laufen wie sie sollen.

Am besten nehmt ihr den PC vom Netz, dann bleibt alles so wie es heute ist, und eure schöne Heile Win7 Welt bleibt euch genau so wie sie heute ist erhalten xD.
Und vor Viren braucht ihr auch keine Angst mehr haben xD


----------



## 3dfx01 (17. September 2019)

Ohh bitte nicht noch einen freiwilligen Botnet Rechner, kein Wunder warum MS bei Win10 deren Nutzer zu Updates zwingen muss. Ein kleiner Fehler der nach dem Support ende entdeckt und öffentlich publik gemacht wird, kann schon dazu führen das dein Rechner nicht wahrnehmbar einen anderen Zweck erfüllt. Mich würde es nicht überraschen wenn MS selbst solche Infos indirekt loslässt


----------



## D0pefish (17. September 2019)

Mit der x64-Version kannst du ruhig weiterfahren. Ich würde mir eher Sorgen um veraltete Routersoftware, ständig offene W-LANs und daran gebundene Smartphones und insbesondere Müll-Hardware wie IP-Cams, Fernseher, Kaffemaschinen, Schuhe unso ^^  machen. 
Selbst der cleverste User ist mal krank oder hat einen schlechten Tag an dem dann alles passieren kann. -> Backup 
Leute die behaupten sie hätten noch nie Probleme gehabt sind Leute ohne Erfahrung auf deren Meinung man pfeifen kann...


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

Einfach anschauen, wie es bei XP aussieht.

Wenn es wirklich ganz schlimm werden sollte, wird doch noch ein Update nachgeliefert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. September 2019)

Chrisn12345 schrieb:


> Windows 7 nach 2020 weiter benutzen - Wie hoch ist das Risiko wirklich? 				#
> .


42%!!!!


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eher Sorgen um veraltete Routersoftware, ständig offene W-LANs und daran gebundene Smartphones und insbesondere Müll-Hardware wie IP-Cams, Fernseher, Kaffemaschinen, Schuhe unso ^^ machen.



Vor allem sehen die nie ein Update vom Hersteller. 
Dazu kommen die ganzen Smartsphones/Tablets, die nie ein anders Android außer 4.x gesehen haben. Und da kann man nicht mal manuell ein neues Android aufspielen, wenn man es wöllte.
Deshalb bin ich da auch auf X86 mit Windows und Linux umgestiegen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (17. September 2019)

Windows 7 nach 2020 weiter benutzen - Wie hoch ist das Risiko wirklich?

Antwort lautet zwischen 3 und eventuell. 

Bzw. mach wie du meinst. 
Ich selbst bin mit Windows 7 zufrieden gewesen und bin aktuell mit Windows 10 zufrieden. 
Wenn deine Programme irgendwann nurnoch mit Windows 10 laufen kannst du ja umsteigen.


----------



## colormix (17. September 2019)

Geht mir  auch so auf  einigen PCs ist  7 habe  mich aber  mit  Linux angefreundet dank Microsoft  und ollen Windows 10 .,

XP  war  gut  Vista eigentlich    auch nach dem 3 SP , 
7 eh aber Windows 10 noo goo  .

Browser   alles was online  zugreift   immer  aktuell halten  .




Richu006 schrieb:


> Aber ich bin überzeugt, wenn du 1 Monat lang Win10 genutzt hast, willst du nie wieder zurück!
> !




Las uns  in ruhe und versuch  nicht  den Leute   was  einzureden was sie  nicht  wollen , 
wie  toll  du dein Windows  10 findest  interessiert  hier nicht  und keinem , 10 ist so was von hässlich> umständlich> langsam   .
Neu  ist  auch  nicht  immer  besser  als Alt manchmal   ist  Alt  besser als Neu .


----------



## Richu006 (17. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Geht mir  auch so auf  einigen PCs ist  7 habe  mich aber  mit  Linux angefreundet dank Microsoft  und ollen Windows 10 .,
> 
> XP  war  gut  Vista eigentlich    auch nach dem 3 SP ,
> 7 eh aber Windows 10 noo goo
> ...



XD jetzt wirds interessant.

Du fandst Windows Vista gut, aber findest Windows 10 langsam??

Über Design und gefallen kann man gerne diskutieren.

Aber Windows 10 ist sicher nicht Hardwarehungriger oder langsamer als Win Vista.

Du verwechselst da glaube was.
Windows 8 war auch total Lahm!


----------



## Chrisn12345 (17. September 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Und schau mal wo wir wären, wen  alle denken würden wie du, wir währen noch bei Win XP oder nich Früher.
> 
> Und heute verstehe ich nicht mehr wie ich früher mit win7 oder sogar noch XP arbeiten konnte!


Ach wie schön das wäre, wenn wir noch bei Win XP wären... Ich liebe Win XP. Auf einem Zweitrechner, den ich - offline - für einige alte Spiele benutze, habe ich's noch installiert. Jedes mal eine Freude den PC zu benutzen.

Ich verstehe absolut nicht, wie man Win10 gut finden kann. 

Ich muss zugeben: Ich bin sicher über das normale Maß hinaus abgeschreckt von neuen Sachen. Ich bin jemand, der immer sehr an "den guten alten Sachen" festhält. Muss am Alter liegen... dabei bin ich erst 34 
Aber mal von allen Gefühlen abgesehen, denke ich, dass doch einige tatsächlich rationale Sachen gegen Win 10 sprechen.

Ich habe in den letzten 20 Jahren nur drei Betriebssysteme benutzt. Win98, XP und 7. Und alle drei Systeme waren mehr oder weniger gleich. Der Look hat sich etwas geändert, aber in der Funktionalität, der Menüführung, der Bedienung etc. waren alle drei Systeme mehr oder weniger gleich. Und ich hatte bei jedem Wechsel das Gefühl, ein besseres Betriebssystem zu haben und habe mich mit dem Wechsel auch echt nicht schwer getan. 

Win10 ändert einfach zu viel. Startmenü: Katastrophe. Design: Hässlich. Und was soll der schei.ß mit der Systemsteuerung und der "Einstellungs-App"? Überhaupt... dass die Programme "Apps" heißen... 

Und wie gesagt: 
Das schlimmste für mich ist, dass das System permanent Änderungen unterworfen ist, die ich nicht kontrollieren kann. Früher konnte ich mich bei Erscheinen einer neuen Windows Version entscheiden, sie zu benutzen oder eben nicht. Bei Win10 werde ich halbjährlich dazu gezwungen ein Update zu installieren, das im Prinzip kein Update mehr ist, sondern die Neuinstallation eines neuen Windows'. 
Und wenn man Pech hat, Funktioniert das ganze System nach so einem Update nicht mehr,.... was man da schon alles gelesen hat... Programme die nicht mehr gehen... Rechner, die nicht mehr hochfahren....

Ich will ein gleichbleibendes Betriebssystem haben, für das ich mich bewusst entschieden habe, und nicht eine konstante "as a service" Baustelle, bei der sich ständig was ändert, ob ich will oder nicht.


----------



## Richu006 (17. September 2019)

Win 10 macht tatsächlich viele Dinge anders.
Dass Startmenü braucht man bei Win 10 auch nicht mehr... es läuft alles über die Suchfunktion (Was ich persönlich aber sehr angenehm finde). Wie gesagt man muss sich klar etwas daran gewöhnen.

Was die Einstellungs App angeht, ich nutze weiterhin die alte Systemsteuerung, die ist bei Win 10 übrigens noch komplett enthalten. Man muss sie nur bewusst aufrufen anstatt einfach auf "Einstellungen" zu klicken...
Wieso sie da so eine Doppelschiene fahren mit 2 verschiedenen "Einstellungs Apps" ist mir tatsächlich ein Rätsel.

Aber vermutlich machen die das eben genau aus dem Grund, weil viele Leute sich an das alte Gewöhnt sind (mich inklusive).
Aber ist ja auch ok. Wer neues nutzen will der kann, wer die alte Systemsteuerung lieber mag kann weiterhin diese benutzen.

Die Zwangsupdates sind auch etwas was ich nicht gut finde(aber ich kann damit leben) 

Die Meldungen bezüglich Problemen mit den Updates etc. Sind aber sicherlich mit Vorsicht zu geniessen... egal was heute Verlffentlicht wird, ob neues Programm, neues Game oder was auch immer. Es gibt immer leute mit Problemen. Das Problem für Entwickler sind halt die verschiedenen Hardware Teile... die Software muss auf 15 jährigen Rechnern laufen und zugleich auch auf der neusten. Das ist sicherlich nicht immer einfach...
Trotz allem gibt es Millionen von Nutzern, welche Windows 10 nutzen und keine Probleme haben!


----------



## Painkiller (17. September 2019)

> Win10 ändert einfach zu viel. Startmenü: Katastrophe. Design: Hässlich.  Und was soll der schei.ß mit der Systemsteuerung und der  "Einstellungs-App"? Überhaupt... dass die Programme "Apps" heißen...


Das Startmenü bekommst du durch ein kleines Programm zurück.  

Ich persönlich bin auch kein Fan von Windows 10. Weder als Privatuser noch als Admin hier bei uns in der Firma. 
Das erste was wir bei neuen Servern/VMs auf denen Microsoft Windows Server 2016 oder aktueller läuft, installieren ist Classic Shell. 

Mal abgesehen von den Designsünden und sonstigen Bugs:
Wenn du ein "sicheres" Betriebssystem haben willst, führt kein Weg in der Zukunft an Windows 10 vorbei. Es sei denn du wechselst zu Linux und einer seiner vielen Distributionen. 
Was ich bei Windows 10 immer nur wieder empfehlen kann, ist eine gute Backupsoftware. Wenn man damit vor jedem größeren Major-Update ein Backup anfertigt, dann fährt man relativ sicher. Solange Microsoft seine QS nicht in den Griff bekommt, wird das leider eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten bleiben um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Eine weiter Alternative wäre es die Updates so lange nach hinten zu schieben, bis die ersten User-Berichte dazu aufschlagen.
 Zu den Sicherheitslücken die in alten Betriebssystemen klaffen können wurde ja bereits alles gesagt. Grundsätzlich gilt eigentlich immer Sicherheit > Design. Sicherheit ist auch immer relativ. Bei einem Offline-Rechner ist das OS egal. Und 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es bei Online-Rechnern grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## taks (17. September 2019)

@topic:
Ich denke du kannst noch ne Weile dabei bleiben. Das grösste Problem dürfte Zeug wie WannaCry sein wenn Win7 nicht mehr gepatch wird.
Aber da ist man mit Backups fein raus. Ausser wenn der Rechner 24/7 läuft und am Netz hängt würde ich auf was mit Support/Sicherheitsupdates wechseln.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da glaube was.
> Windows 8 war auch total Lahm!


Kannst du das auch belegen? Oder ist das nur irgend eine Behauptung?



Richu006 schrieb:


> Win 10 macht tatsächlich viele Dinge anders.
> Dass Startmenü braucht man bei Win 10 auch nicht mehr... es läuft alles über die Suchfunktion (Was ich persönlich aber sehr angenehm finde). Wie gesagt man muss sich klar etwas daran gewöhnen.


Was es in den Windows-Versionen vorher auch schon gab. Nur haben sie in Win10 das Startmenu gestrichen, was soll also daran besser sein?



> Was die Einstellungs App angeht, ich nutze weiterhin die alte Systemsteuerung, die ist bei Win 10 übrigens noch komplett enthalten. Man muss sie nur bewusst aufrufen anstatt einfach auf "Einstellungen" zu klicken...
> Wieso sie da so eine Doppelschiene fahren mit 2 verschiedenen "Einstellungs Apps" ist mir tatsächlich ein Rätsel.


Doppelschiene wäre, wenn beide den gleichen Funktionsumfang hätten. Schlussendlich landet man trotzdem immer in der Systemsteuerung weil die Win10-Settings nur ein paar Einstellungen beinhalten. Also wurde es auch einfach komplizierter als in den Vorgängern...


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (17. September 2019)

Chrisn12345 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Eure Einschätzung gespannt.



Mag das Menü von Windows 10 auch nicht, aber man findet nach geraumer Zeit jegliche Einstellungen. Viele Bordmittel von Windows hab ich auf die Taskleiste gelegt.
Die Panikmache in den Medien ist bekannt, die können keinen vorschreiben, was der Mensch nutzen soll. 
Du kannst und willst Windows 7 nach 2020 weiter nutzen, dann mach das. Es zwingt dich, keiner umzusteigen .

Ich nutze Windows 10 auf dem PC zum Spielen, etwas Grafik- und Bildbearbeitung sowie Office Dokumente bearbeiten (meistens ist der PC vom Netz getrennt).
Mein Laptop läuft mit Linux, den ich zum Surfen oder für Serien nutze. 

Alles in allem ist man nie sicher, egal welches Betriebssystem man benutzt.


----------



## Richu006 (17. September 2019)

taks schrieb:


> @topic:
> Kannst du das auch belegen? Oder ist das nur irgend eine Behauptung?


Das ist etwa die selbe Behauptung wie jene, dass Win 10 langsamer sein soll als Win 7. XD

Was die Suche angeht, ja die gab es in vorherigen Versionen, aber die Suche wurde in Win 10 stark verbessert.

In Win 7 findet man zb. Nicht einfache apps, (die suche durchsucht dort einfach jegliche Ordner und unterscheidet kaum nach Dateiformaten etc) oder auch die ganzen "Ausführen" Befehle gehen da noch nicht.

In Windows 10 kannst du alles einfach im Suchfenster eingeben. Jegliche Apps, Programme, Einstellungen, oder sogar die "Ausführen" Befehle, da findest du alles. Und schön Sortiert nach Dateiformaten.

Ich merke es ja immer, wenn ich einmal ein älterer Pc mit Win 7 habe... da suche ich mich im Startmenü immer zu tode bis ich etwas finde.

Wie gesagt alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung


----------



## taks (17. September 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Das ist etwa die selbe Behauptung wie jene, dass Win 10 langsamer sein soll als Win 7. XD


Du Behauptest etwas was nicht erwiesen ist? Super Sache 

_edit: Ich bin mal so nett:
Windows 10 im Vergleich zu 7 und 8.1 - Große Benchmark-Analyse - WinFuture.de_




> Was die Suche angeht, ja die gab es in vorherigen Versionen, aber die Suche wurde in Win 10 stark verbessert.
> In Win 7 findet man zb. Nicht einfache apps, (die suche durchsucht dort einfach jegliche Ordner und unterscheidet kaum nach Dateiformaten etc) oder auch die ganzen "Ausführen" Befehle gehen da noch nicht.
> In Windows 10 kannst du alles einfach im Suchfenster eingeben. Jegliche Apps, Programme, Einstellungen, oder sogar die "Ausführen" Befehle, da findest du alles. Und schön Sortiert nach Dateiformaten.


Mein Win7 kann das 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0pefish (17. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Las uns  in ruhe und versuch  nicht  den Leute   was  einzureden was sie  nicht  wollen , wie  toll  du dein Windows  10 findest  interessiert  hier nicht  und  keinem , 10 ist so was von hässlich> umständlich> langsam   . Neu  ist  auch  nicht  immer  besser  als Alt manchmal   ist  Alt  besser als Neu .





colormix schrieb:


> Geht mir  auch so auf  einigen PCs ist  7 habe  mich aber  mit  Linux angefreundet dank Microsoft  und ollen Windows 10 ., XP  war  gut  Vista eigentlich    auch nach dem 3 SP ,  7 eh aber Windows 10 noo goo  .



 
brav Grüner, ganz ruhig, schwimm 'ne große Runde mehr, der Bot läuft mit Vista SP3...


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> In Win 7 findet man zb. Nicht einfache apps, (die suche durchsucht dort einfach jegliche Ordner und unterscheidet kaum nach Dateiformaten etc) oder auch die ganzen "Ausführen" Befehle gehen da noch nicht.



Man kann in den Einstellungen des Startmenüs festlegen, ob der Button "Aufführen" angezeigt wird. Genauso wie für die Datei-Ordner und Systemsteuerung usw.
Geht bei Win10 mit ClassicShell natürlich auch.


----------



## colormix (17. September 2019)

D0pefish schrieb:


> brav Grüner, ganz ruhig, schwimm 'ne große Runde mehr, der Bot läuft mit Vista SP3...



Warum viele Windows 7 Nutzer das Windows 10 auch ablehnen z.b. wegen so was 


> Nach kaputter Suche und Startmenü: Windows-10-Update macht noch mehr Probleme





Venom89 schrieb:


> H
> 
> Du hast Windows 10 doch nie gekauft. Außerdem kostet eine Lizenz 15€.
> 
> n.


gelöscht


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin mit Windows 7 zufrieden gewesen und bin aktuell mit Windows 10 zufrieden.
> Wenn deine Programme irgendwann nurnoch mit Windows 10 laufen kannst du ja umsteigen.



Wobei sich bei den Programmen oft nichts ändert. Viele nutzen immer noch das Office, welches einmal zugelegt wurde.
Sei es 2003 oder 2010. 

Da ist die Hardware eher ein Problem, weil für Ryzen 3000 gibt es nur noch Win10 Treiber. 
Ich hab mich dann zumindest gleich für die LTSC-Version entschieden, damit man wenigstens Ruhe vor den großen Updates hat und dank Enterprise-Abstammung lässt sich auch die Telemetry über die Gruppenrichtlinien offiziell vollständig deaktivieren.


----------



## Venom89 (17. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Warum viele Windows 7 Nutzer das Windows 10 auch ablehnen z.b. wegen so was



Hattest du selber diesen Fehler? Ich nicht. 




> ich habe z.b. für ein teures bezahl OS das Windows 10 keine Lust meine gesamte Freizeit wegen so was am PC zu verbringen und



Du hast Windows 10 doch nie gekauft. Außerdem kostet eine Lizenz 15€. 
Da verballerst du doch MEHR, für dein Steinzeit Internet, welches der eigentliche Grund für deine Abneigung gegen "große" Datenmengen ist. 



> wenn man mit dem PC ernsthaft arbeiten muss



Das musst du ja nicht.  



> hat man auch keine Zeit für die Microsoft  System Spielereien und keine Zeit ellen lange Help Text im Web zu lesen wie man das wieder reparieren kann .



Achso, eigentlich ist man mit Windows 10 ständig damit beschäftigt, irgend etwas zu reparieren... Was eine dämliche Aussage. 

Wie immer Stütz du dich auf Hörensagen. Eigene Erfahrungen hast du keine und somit haben deine Beiträge keinerlei Relevanz. 



> Eine Gute Linux Version z.b. macht mir nicht so viel Exta Arbeit weil es nach den Updates keine Probleme gibt , da ist bei Windows 7 auch besser .



Das hat mein Server mit OMV aber anders gesehen. 

Man ist mit keinem Betriebssystem vor irgendwelchen Problemen sicher. Das ist einfach ein komplexes System und da arbeiten auch nur Menschen. Fehler passieren.


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Du hast Windows 10 doch nie gekauft. Außerdem kostet eine Lizenz 15€.



Oft findet man die Pro sogar für 5€. Selbst meine LTSC hat nur 10€ gekostet.


----------



## D0pefish (17. September 2019)

Ich hatte mein 7 rechtzeitig auf Ebay vertickt und dann zum halben Verkaufspreis 8 im MS-shop eingekauft (war kein Muss aber war ja billig und MS brauchte das Geld^^). Für ein Notebook waren es letztes Jahr 3.50€ für eine Pro-Version. Mal von 100 MBit-Bandbreiten und SSDs abgesehen, ist Windows 10 schneller eingerichtet als 8, 7, Vista, XP, 98SE, 98, 95 und 3.11 und läuft anstelle von 7 besonders auf Schleppies performanter. Das merkt man, wenn man es auch benutzt. 7 nimmt sich aber nicht viel! Trotzdem darf jeder das machen was er/sie möchte. Die Spalterei ansich nervt! Das ist jedesmal dasselbe seit Win95b - fast alles nur Blablabla ohne Hand und Fuß. Wie lange haben besonders "IT-Fachleute" ihr Windows NT verteidigt und den Umstieg verschleppt und wussten es besser obwohl sie es hätten noch besser wissen müssen. (imho)
Ist ja jetzt eh OT-zerseucht. Hier erklären die beiden Jungs von Harald Lesch  wo der Hammer der Wahrheit hängt. Wer keine Geduld hat, kann sich auch nur auf die letzten 10 Minuten ab 2.18h stürzen:  Alternativlos!
btw., (falls mittlerweile noch nicht bekannt)  es sind fast alle Folgen sehr unterhaltsam und fördern die Allgemeinbildung überdurchschnittlich stark ohne viele Formeln und Code. Ich brauche den PodCast seit der 1. Folge als Beruhigungsmittel.
Für den unerfahreneren Mitleser: es gibt kein Vista SP3! Bei solchen groben Fehlinfos bekomme ich schnell 'nen Hals.  Linux - auch so ein weiter Begriff mit tausend Möglichkeiten... pfft


----------



## Poulton (17. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> XP  war  gut


So nach einem Jahr nach erscheinen und diversen Patches und Updates. Und dann war da noch die Sache mit Blaster und Sasser... 



D0pefish schrieb:


> Linux - auch so ein weiter Begriff mit tausend Möglichkeiten... pfft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei ihm nur Klickibunti und Konsole = hacken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





colormix schrieb:


> ich habe z.b. für ein teures bezahl OS das  Windows 10 keine Lust meine gesamte Freizeit wegen so was am PC zu  verbringen und
> wenn man mit dem PC ernsthaft arbeiten muss hat man auch keine Zeit für  die Microsoft  System Spielereien und keine Zeit ellen lange Help Text  im Web zu lesen wie man das wieder reparieren kann .


Ich kann  mich an so einige Windows 7 Updates erinnern, die nachträglich von  Mickeysoft zurückgezogen wurden, weil sie für Bluescreens, etc. gesorgt  haben..


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich kann  mich an so einige Windows 7 Updates erinnern, die nachträglich von  Mickeysoft zurückgezogen wurden, weil sie für Bluescreens, etc. gesorgt  haben..



Bei Windows 10 hat aber jedes größere Upgrade und auch recht viele kleine Updates Probleme.


----------



## colormix (17. September 2019)

> Bei Windows 10 hat aber jedes größere Upgrade und auch recht viele kleine Updates Probleme.


Genau das meine ich  ja ist überall nachzulesen ,
Unbefangen  und ohne Vorurteile hatte ich auf einem PC hier eine Linux Vers. installiere vor einem 3/4 Jahr , da gab es seit dem mehrere Größerer System Updates u.a. System Kern ,
nicht 1 x gab es nach diesen Updates ein Problem.
Wenn ich mir überlege das dieses Linux ohne Extra Kosten ist 
und keine umständliche Produkt Aktivierung genötigt ...


----------



## c1i (17. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oft findet man die Pro sogar für 5€. Selbst meine LTSC hat nur 10€ gekostet.



Was ihr da findet sind funktionierende keys. KEINE Lizenzen. Eine einzeln gekaufte Lizenz (nicht mit einem Gerät) besteht IMMER aus einem key, einem Datenträger und einem Vertrag in dem das Wort Lizenz vorkommt. 

Der Handel mit diesen keys (wie momentan sogar bei Edeka) ist legal, aber sie beinhalten KEINE Lizenz.


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

DVDs bekommt man selbst wenn man die Box kauft nicht mehr. Deshalb kaufe ich nur noch Keys zu sinnvollen  Preisen. 

Den Lizenzvertrag gibt es zum wegklicken bei der Installation aber niemals auf Papier.


----------



## c1i (17. September 2019)

Dann ist es keine gültige Lizenz.

Hier ein Beispiel einer gültigen Lizenz: Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64 Bit Deutsch DSP/SB - Windows 10 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

Es ist natürlich eine gültige Lizenz, wenn MS das so verkauft.
Microsoft Office 2019 Home and Student, ESD (multilingual) ab €'*'66,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


> ESD = Electronic Software Distribution. Reine Downloadversion, enthält keinen Datenträger





> Lizenztyp:    Vollversion, Dauerlizenz
> Support: 90 Tage ab Aktivierung.
> Anzahl der Lizenzen: 1 Benutzer zur Installation auf 1 PC oder Mac
> Medium: ESD, Versand per E-Mail


----------



## Poulton (17. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich eine gültige Lizenz, wenn MS das so verkauft.


Wollen Sie ein W kaufen? | c't | Heise Magazine

Ansonsten: Geht mal durch die Straßen und haltet nach rausgestellten PCs Ausschau und was dort für Aufkleber drauf sind. Da braucht man auch nichts zu bezahlen und entdeckt teilweise noch die ein oder andere Hardware, die vielleicht nicht mehr taufrisch aber noch immer gut nutzbar ist.


----------



## c1i (17. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich eine gültige Lizenz, wenn MS das so verkauft.
> Microsoft Office 2019 Home and Student, ESD (multilingual) ab €'*'66,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Das ist Office und nicht Windows!


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

Und? 
Ist beides von MS.


----------



## c1i (17. September 2019)

Nur leider reden wir von Windows und nicht von Office. Äpfel und Birnen und so.


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

Dan  zeig mir mal, wo man z.B. ein Windows 7 als Box mit Retail-DVD bekommt. Natürlich neu.


----------



## Poulton (17. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und?
> Ist beides von MS.


Bitte genau den obigen und den Artikel von heise lesen: Risikoreich und illegal: Billige Microsoft-Office-Keys  | c't Magazin


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bitte genau den obigen und den Artikel von heise lesen: Risikoreich und illegal: Billige Microsoft-Office-Keys  | c't Magazin



Das sind aber in meinem Link keine Ebay-Keys für 10€, sondern die Vollversion für knapp 100€. Trotzdem kein Datenträger dabei.


----------



## c1i (17. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dan  zeig mir mal, wo man z.B. ein Windows 7 als Box mit Retail-DVD bekommt. Natürlich neu.



Dir ist klar, dass wir von Windows 10 reden? Du kannst dich drehen und wenden wie du willst. Meinetwegen frag bei Microsoft nach. Ein key ist keine Lizenz. Ein key ist praktisch der Schlüssel zu deiner Wohnung.


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

Im Thema geht es genaugenommen um Win7.


----------



## c1i (17. September 2019)

Ich bezog mich aber hierauf:



DKK007 schrieb:


> Oft findet man die Pro sogar für 5€. Selbst meine LTSC hat nur 10€ gekostet.



Und das bezog sich auf Windows 10 und nichts anderes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastManStanding (17. September 2019)

Diese Panikmache von manchen.. Wer von euch ist denn bitte wirklich so Naiv zu glauben W10 ist auch nur einen deut Sicherer als W7 
Sicherheitsupdates für Windows 7 wird es noch viele Jahre geben... Wenn dann auch eben über dezente Umwege, oder mit Wartezeit, kein Drama!



Richu006 schrieb:


> ......
> Genauso wie die "ich brauch ein Handy mit echten Tasten und kann mit touchscreen nichts anfangen" jünger.
> Aber auch die mussten eines Tages ainsehen, dass man mit der Zeit gehen muss.
> Macht was ihr für richtig haltet, jedem das seine.
> ...




Wenn er Windows 7 lieber mag lass in doch. 

Was gehst du denn überhaupt so steil..!
Natürlich kann fast jeder sich an etwas gewöhnen, und zwar an nahezu ALLES. An Tägliche Schmerzen, Arbeitslosigkeit, ein schönes Heim, Erfolg! Und deswegen hat es auch absolut kein Wert. Es Kommt auf den Typ Mensch an, ganz einfach. Das hat mit dem Diffamierenden/Herablassenden Auszug deiner Persöhnlichen Meinung Nix zu tun! Es gibt Menschen die wollen sich nicht umgewöhnen müssen einfach weil es keinen Mehrwert für sie gäbe. Und dann kommen solche Aussagen... sehr Arm!

Warum Müssen deiner Meinung nach Alle mitziehen in jeder hinsicht Obwohl 0 Vorteil, denngleich eventuell sogar Nachtteile endstehen? Damit der Rubel rollt? Damit wir uns schneller endwickeln? Wenn wir statt für triviale Dinge wie Deine und diese Meine Sätze Strom und Lebenzeit vergeuden, jetzt auf nem Baum Hocken um Beute zu jagen wäre DAS unsere Realität. 

Und der ganze Mist nur weil Jeder seine eigene zu achtenede manchmal sogar Skeptische Meinung hat. Und womit? MIT RECHT!
Und wenn die Forschung Langsamer läuft weil Ich(Stellvertretend natürlich) mich nicht einbringe mit dem Kauf eines super tollen neuen Produktes was ich gar nicht benötige- Niemals vielleicht sogar und Du deswegen 2020 kein extrem tolles neues Smarphone zu release bekommst ist das weder meine Last noch mein Problem.


----------



## Chrisn12345 (17. September 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Diese Panikmache von manchen.. Wer von euch ist denn bitte wirklich so Naiv zu glauben W10 ist auch nur einen deut Sicherer als W7
> Sicherheitsupdates für Windows 7 wird es noch viele Jahre geben... Wenn dann auch eben über dezente Umwege, oder mit Wartezeit, kein Drama!
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich alles so unterschreiben. 

Natürlich KÖNNTE ich mich an Win10 gewöhnen. Vielleicht sind die Unterschiede nicht derart riesig, und klar: Man gewöhnt sich an alles. Und natürlich könnte ich 10 auch mit Classic Shell und Aero Glass Theme zumindest ansatzweise den Look and Feel von 7 geben. Aber das sind halt auch alles nur Krücken. 

Die Frage ist eben nur, ob wirklich eine Notwendigkeit besteht. Irgendwann - natürlich - werde ich wohl auf Win10 umsteigen müssen, nämlich dann, wenn keine Spiele mehr auf Win7 laufen. War damals bei 98/XP auch so. Ich habe den Wechsel erst gemacht, als ein Spiel, das ich unbedingt spielen wollte, nicht mehr auf 98 lief.

Immerhin schreiben hier ja einige, das die Weiterbenutzung von Win7 nicht übermäßig dramatisch ist. Ich denke also, ich bleibe daher auch nach 2020 erstmal bei 7. 

Ja, ich gebe zu, ich gehe nicht mit der Zeit. Aber ich will mich auch nicht (von MS) zwingen lassen, ein bestimmtes OS zu benutzen. Erst recht nicht, wenn es mir nicht gefällt. Wie gesagt... ich bin auch von 98 auf XP und auf 7 umgestiegen. Hatte aber jedes Mal das Gefühl, ein besseres Windows zu benutzen. Win10 ist das erste OS bei dem ich dieses Gefühl nicht habe.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (17. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> und  wird da auch  der  Datenträger  zugeschickt ?


Welcher Datenträger? USB Stick nutzen und die aktuelle ISO von Microsoft laden ...


colormix schrieb:


> ich bin  nicht  bereit dafür  mein  sehr  teures und knappes Daten Volumen zu  opfern für  ein schlechtes OS mit  Produkt  Aktivierung wo MS ständig drin herum bastelt .


Du hast Windows 10 nie aktiv genutzt, und verhöhnst es. 
Da Du nicht bereit bist, einen Vertrag mit einem Provider einzugehen ist das dein Pech. Aber Du ziehst alles und jeden in den Dreck. Siehe Unity Media Thread *Hust Hust* 


colormix schrieb:


> Auf  der  Arbeit hatten wir mal 10 damit  konnte keiner  anständig arbeiten,


Scheint bei euch der normale Alltag zu sein. Sieht man ja schon bei Dir, das Du zu Inkompetent und Unbelehrbar bist was solch Themen angeht!


colormix schrieb:


> du hast    offensichtlich dein 10 nur  für  Foren OTs .


Unwahrheiten posaunen da bist Du einsame Spitze


----------



## Poulton (17. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> und  wird da auch  der  Datenträger  zugeschickt ?


Dann kauf dir die Endkundenverion mit Datenträger.



> ich bin  nicht  bereit dafür  mein  sehr  teures und knappes Daten Volumen zu  opfern


Man könnte, wo man bald das Jahr 2020 schreibt, auch einfach mal über einen ordentlichen Internetanschluss nachdenken, statt aus irgendwelchen erfundenen Gründen und Märchen, solche Krücken zu nutzen, die am Ende das doppelte bis dreifache Kosten.



> Auf  der  Arbeit hatten wir mal 10 damit  konnte keiner  anständig arbeiten,  du hast    offensichtlich dein 10 nur  für  Foren OTs .


Wahrscheinlich irgendeine zwei Mann Bude, wo jeder Vollzugriff hat und das System durchnudelt und am Ende nichts mehr funktioniert.


----------



## colormix (17. September 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Welcher Datenträger? USB Stick nutzen und die aktuelle ISO von Microsoft laden ...
> 
> Du hast Windows 10 nie aktiv genutzt, und verhöhnst es.
> Da Du nicht bereit bist, einen Vertrag mit einem Provider einzugehen ist das dein Pech. Aber Du ziehst alles und jeden in den Dreck. Siehe Unity Media Thread *Hust Hust*
> ...



Und wie sollen  die  Megagroßen  Daten auf  dem  PC kommen  per  Brief Taube  oder wie  ?, 
*ich  habe   nur  ein  knappesDaten Vollmimen das für die  normale  Internet Nutzung völlig ausreicht* und  es gibt  auch  mehr  als genügend Leute die  nur  einen langsamen  Internet Anschluss haben,  
ist  im  Kopf noch nicht  angekommen  das man in Deutschland  keinen Anspruch auf  einen Internet Anschluss hat bzw auf  schnelles Internet ?

Was soll  ich mit so einem blöden nutzlosen Key wenn ich  keine Windows 10 DVD habe u*nd  es geht hier  auch  nicht  um  das Windows 10 sondern wie man sorglos das Windows 7 weiter  nutzen kann !*




Poulton schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir die Endkundenverion mit Datenträger.




Ich  sagte bereits das ich kein Interesse  an dem Windows 10  habe 

Es auch nicht  installieren würde wenn du es mir  schenken würdest .

*
ich möchte hier  noch mal an merken zum 2 x das es hier nicht  darum  geht  wie toll Windows 10 ist und  wie  man es bekommt ,
 sondern darum  wie  man sicher Windows 7 weiter  nutzen kann !*


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (17. September 2019)

Chrisn12345 schrieb:


> Win10 ist das erste OS bei dem ich dieses Gefühl nicht habe.



Windows 10 ist nicht schlechter wie Windows 7. Natürlich gibt es Kinderkrankheiten aber damit kann man Leben.
Hatte auch als erstes die Win 10 150X Version und da war es etwas Instabil. Hab wieder Win 7 Installiert und etwas gewartet.
Bin zu der Version 1709 gewechselt und es lief alles geschmeidiger, und muss sagen das die 1809 bisher für mich persönlich Stabil war. Die 1903 hat auch ein paar Krankheiten aber es läuft. Wenn man das System pflegt, und nicht jeden Mist installiert den man nicht braucht kann man es für den Alltag nutzen .


----------



## LastManStanding (17. September 2019)

Ich nutze seit jahren Zeitgleich(verschidene Systeme/Anwendungsgebiete) Windows XP/W7/ Vista/W8.1/ W10 und mir gefällt W7 bisher am besten. Eventuell will ich Windows "11" ja sofort wer weiß^^! Es sind wie immr im Leben ausschließlich die eigenen Erwartung des einzelnen und keine bösen Absichten.


----------



## Richu006 (17. September 2019)

Chrisn12345 schrieb:


> Kann ich alles so unterschreiben.
> 
> Natürlich KÖNNTE ich mich an Win10 gewöhnen. Vielleicht sind die Unterschiede nicht derart riesig, und klar: Man gewöhnt sich an alles. Und natürlich könnte ich 10 auch mit Classic Shell und Aero Glass Theme zumindest ansatzweise den Look and Feel von 7 geben. Aber das sind halt auch alles nur Krücken.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe dich ja...
Mein Kommentar weiter vorne war auch eher mit einem Augenzwinkern zusehen.

Aber trotzdem habe ich Versucht aufzuzeigen, das ein Wechsel Grundsätzlich unausweichlich ist. Früher oder später musst du entweder auf Linux, Apple, ein neueres Windows oder wer weis evtl..sogar auf ein Android System wechseln (wer weis schon was die Zukunft bringt).

Du willst nun also nach 2020 Win 7 weier nutzen, so lange bis zb. Aktielle Games nicht mehr mit Win 7 kompatibel sind?

Das kannst du theoretisch gerne machen.

Aber denkst du der Wechsel zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt. Evtl in 2021 oder 2022 wird dann einfacher??

Du machst dir nun sorgen wegen der Sicherheit (was von mir aus gesehen die nächste Zeit sicher noch nicht so dramatisch ist) aber zumindest schon ein Argument was für Win 10 spricht.

Wieso denn nicht jetzt über den eigenen Schatten springen und Versuchen sich umzugewöhnen?


----------



## colormix (18. September 2019)

Das  Windows  7 zu  unsicher  wird  da wäre  ich   mir  nicht  so sicher,
Windows 7 hat  die  Benutzer Sicherheits- Steuerung , 
es   wurde   auch  viele  mit  Updates und  Sicherheits Updates bessert .

Flash Player  und  Java sollte  man auf  keinen Fall   mehr  nutzen das ist jetzt schon ein Risiko,  
angeblich  soll sogar 2020 eine  Neue DirectX  für  Windows 7 kommen gug ma,

Das Mac OS soll unsicher sein als  Windows und  Linux   was  man so liest da würde ich lieber Linux nehmen  das man keinen  Neuen PC  kaufen muss,  iOS  ist  für  normale  PCs  Gesperrt ?


----------



## blautemple (18. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sind aber in meinem Link keine Ebay-Keys für 10€, sondern die Vollversion für knapp 100€. Trotzdem kein Datenträger dabei.



Der Datenträger ist auch völlig egal. Wichtig ist die Lizenz und die kriegst du bei den ganzen Ebay Anbietern nicht und ganz ehrlich bevor ich für eine illegale Dienstleistung auch noch Geld bezahle würde ich Windows gleich kostenlos beziehen


----------



## INU.ID (18. September 2019)

*Ich habe mal etwas Spam/OT und BS [sowie Antworten darauf] entfernt. Bitte bleibt beim Thema.*

Edit:


c1i schrieb:


> Mein Hinweis, dass Programme irgendwann unter 7 nicht mehr weiterentwickelt werden und eine Sicherheitslücke darstellen, war OT?


Dein "Hinweis" war eine Antwort auf zwei Beiträge die wegen Spam/OT entfernt wurden. Damit hätte deine Antwort "ins Leere" für sich alleine keinen Sinn mehr ergeben, weshalb sie gelöscht wurde.


----------



## c1i (18. September 2019)

Mein Hinweis, dass Programme irgendwann unter 7 nicht mehr weiterentwickelt werden und eine Sicherheitslücke darstellen, war OT?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. September 2019)

bei mir läuft win7 auf der arbeit und win10 zu hause. beide systeme sind ähnlich doch win10 um einige ecken durchdachter, bequemer, schneller, zuverlässiger und in potenz schöner. durch die verbauten SSDs in beiden systemen starten programme sofort, quasi augenblicklich. word, excel, firefox unter 1sec, photoshop 4.... etcpp. 
privatsphäre ist in beiden systemen auf dem selben stand –sehr privat–, dank youtube und google...... 
positiv an win7 ist dass man damit winXP style fahren kann
positiv an win10 ist alles andere


----------



## Bongripper666 (18. September 2019)

Bei der Grundhaltung würde ich dem TE selbstverständlich empfehlen, sein Windows 7 bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag zu nutzen. Irgendetwas wird schon noch ungepatcht sein und bleiben.


----------



## DKK007 (18. September 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> bei mir läuft win7 auf der arbeit und win10 zu hause. beide systeme sind ähnlich doch win10 um einige ecken durchdachter, bequemer, schneller, zuverlässiger und in potenz schöner. durch die verbauten



Also die Systemeinstellungen sind das Gegenteil von durchdacht, sondern ein einzige große Baustelle.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also die Systemeinstellungen sind das Gegenteil von durchdacht, sondern ein einzige große Baustelle.



Ich finde es schade, dass ich die Farbe der Tool Tipps nicht mehr ändern kann.
Microsoft hat die Einstellungen schlicht entsorgt.
Aber so ist das eben. Microsoft will nicht, dass man sich das Betriebssystem anpasst. Erinnert an Apple.


----------



## colormix (18. September 2019)

Microsoft will so einiges nicht  Bevormundet den Nutzer mit seinen Zwangs Updates  oft bei 10  das gesamte OS lahm legen 
und einfach Funktionen raus nehmen und Bestimmen wie du dein Eigentum PC zu nutzen hast seit  Windows 10 ohne sich an den Hardware Kosten zu beteiligen ,
bei Windows 7 darf wenigstens noch selber entscheiden .


----------



## Dooma (18. September 2019)

Ich bin jetzt mal ehrlich, ich versteh den Einwand einfach nicht, wenn mir jemand erzählt da sich Windows 10 schlechter bedienen lässt als Windows 7, ich mein wenn man mal ehrlich ist hat sich seit Windows NT nix, aber auch wirklich gar nix mehr an der Bedienung und Verwaltung geändert.
Ja, es gibt das eine oder andere neue Menü, aber die grunsätzlichen Fundorte was, wo ist; hat sich schlichtweg nicht geändert.

Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage: Das Risiko wird mit der Zeit ansteigen, ein aktueller Virenscanner wird sicher nötig sein, aber ich glaube du wirst dich darauf gefasst machen dürfen, das ein oder andere Rootkit von deinem Rechner entfernen zu dürfen. 
Ein Heidenspass, selbst für jemanden der sich gut damit auskennt. 
Für Laien kaum machbar und wahrscheinlich wird dann die Neuinstallation fällig; 
insofern du die Infektion überhaupt bemerkst, denn das erste was ein gutes Rootkit umgeht oder ausschaltet ist der Virenscanner.
Von da an bist du dann eine fröhliche Spamschleuder im Botnetz und kriegst gar nix davon mit.

Ich hab mal aus "Spaß" einen Win XP SP 1 ohne Virenscanner ans Internet angeschlossen, es dauerte ganze 20 Sekunden und er war bereits mit was infiziert, ohne überhaupt eine Benutzeraktion getätigt zu haben.
Also das fand ich schon ziemlich erschreckend...

Oder ein Bekannter, der auch "nie" was updaten möchte, keine Windowsupdates, Virenscanner bezahlt er nicht. Als ich ihm mal helfen sollte, weil sein PC nicht mehr "so richtig ging", hab ich mit einem offline Virenscanner über 300 Viren entfernt.

Letztendlich musst du es wirklich selbst wissen, aber sicher ist, dass du mit "irgendwelchem" Ärger rechnen musst.


----------



## colormix (18. September 2019)

Dooma schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt mal ehrlich, ich versteh den Einwand einfach nicht, wenn mir jemand erzählt da sich Windows 10 schlechter bedienen lässt als Windows 7,  .



Wenn  man den  PC  nur zum  spielen  hat  ist  das  auch was anderes.

Wir  können  hier mit  Windows  10 nicht  vernünftig arbeiten weil ständige MS System Spielereien  die   Arbeit behindern ,
selbst   mit  dem  komplizierten Linux komme  ich besser  klar  denn   es macht  genau das  was  es soll und nicht das was es nicht  soll nerven   genauso wie  das  Windsors 7 ohne  den Nutzer  zu nerven .

ich kann auch  nicht  verstehen  das es  Menschen gibt  die  den PC Ernsthaft  nutzen und  nicht  nur  spielen .

Das ist  eh ein Großer  Fehler  das  Microsoft  2020 für  Windows  7 den Support  einstellen will , 
viel Sinnvoller  wäre  ein Neues Services Pack  für  Windows 7 vielleicht  auch  gegen Extra  Bezahlung   für  verlängerten  Support für  7 .


----------



## LastManStanding (18. September 2019)

Dooma schrieb:


> .....
> Ich hab mal aus "Spaß" einen Win XP SP 1 ohne Virenscanner ans Internet angeschlossen, es dauerte ganze 20 Sekunden und er war bereits mit was infiziert, ohne überhaupt eine Benutzeraktion getätigt zu haben.
> Also das fand ich schon ziemlich erschreckend...
> 
> ...



Panik naja gut!^^

Aber 20 Sekunden ohne Vierenscanner... ein Virus ohne jegliche interaktion auf den passenden Seiten. Oder event. sogar nur Kabel rein Nagut kann sein, aber verhindern hätte der Vieren"scanner" das auch nicht! Wie hast du den Virus ohne Virenscanner überhaupt gefunden? Die Windows schutzmaßnahmen sind ja immerhin direkt bei inbetriebnahme des OS aktiv, und sind auf ähnlichem Niveau wie diverse Kostenlose "Scanner" Was aber auch nicht heißt nur weil ich meinen Anbieter regelmäßig bezahle ich Sicherer bin.
Wenn dir das mit XP passiert ist wäre es das wohl auch mit W10


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (18. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn  man den  PC  nur zum  spielen  hat  ist  das  auch was anderes.


Ehm nein? 


colormix schrieb:


> Wir  können  hier mit  Windows  10 nicht  vernünftig arbeiten weil ständige MS System Spielereien  die   Arbeit behindern ,
> selbst   mit  dem  komplizierten Linux komme  ich besser  klar  denn   es macht  genau das  was  es soll und nicht das was es nicht  soll nerven   genauso wie  das  Windsors 7 ohne  den Nutzer  zu nerven .


Wer Klick Klick zum Software Center unter Linux betreibt hat auch keine Schwierigkeiten. 
Die einzigen die sich behindern, seit Ihr selber auf Arbeit weil eure IT Abteilung Schlampig Arbeitet.



colormix schrieb:


> ich kann auch  nicht  verstehen  das es  Menschen gibt  die  den PC Ernsthaft  nutzen und  nicht  nur  spielen ..


Und hier wieder kompletter Mist. 
Viele Betriebe sind auf Windows angewiesen, weil die Software nicht unter Linux oder Mac OS läuft. Siehe Arztpraxen sowie Krankenhäuser etc.
OT: Unter Linux kann man Gaming Betreiben. Siehe Lutris + Proton. Unter Mac OS geht es auch aber bei weitem nicht wie unter Linux



colormix schrieb:


> Das ist  eh ein Großer  Fehler  das  Microsoft  2020 für  Windows  7 den Support  einstellen will ,
> viel Sinnvoller  wäre  ein Neues Services Pack  für  Windows 7 vielleicht  auch  gegen Extra  Bezahlung   für  verlängerten  Support für  7 .



Sagten die XP Jünger, als diese sich nicht auf Windows 7 wechseln wollten.
Anscheinend sind deine Informationen was Support und Windows 7 nicht auf den neusten Stand.
Microsoft spendet in den nächsten 2 - X Jahren Support gegen Bezahlung. Doch viele werden sich die Updates aus diversen Quellen beschaffen.


----------



## Poulton (18. September 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Microsoft spendet in den nächsten 2 - X Jahren Support gegen Bezahlung.


Windows Embedded POSReady 7 hat Support bis Oktober 2021.



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Wenn dir das mit XP passiert ist wäre es das wohl auch mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, wäre es nicht. Außer man ignoriert gekonnt die Entwicklung der  letzten 15 Jahre und das es nicht ohne Grund drei SP gab und  zwischendurch Späßchen wie Blaster und Sasser.


----------



## colormix (18. September 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Ehm nein?
> 
> Und hier wieder kompletter Mist.
> Viele Betriebe sind auf Windows angewiesen, weil die Software nicht unter Linux oder Mac OS läuft. Siehe Arztpraxen sowie Krankenhäuser etc.



Und Bank Automaten da  läuft  noch  das Windows  XP mit  Erweitern Support > warum wohl  
Auf der  ISS läuft auch XP und zum Teil Linux >> warum wohl  ?




IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Microsoft spendet in den nächsten 2 - X Jahren Support gegen Bezahlung. Doch viele werden sich die Updates aus diversen Quellen beschaffen.




Nur  nicht  aus  Offiziellen  Quellen und  nur  für  Firmen mit   Volumen   Verträgen .


----------



## Poulton (18. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Und Bank Automaten da  läuft  noch  das Windows  XP mit  Erweitern Support > warum wohl


Mit Sicherheit nicht wegen der Sicherheit, sondern weil man zu faul und knausrig ist, die auszutauschen.

IT-Sicherheit: Europol sieht Bankautomaten in Gefahr | ZDNet.de
Auch Geldautomaten sollen mit Windows 10 laufen … | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog



colormix schrieb:


> Auf der  ISS läuft auch XP und zum Teil Linux >> warum wohl  ?


Auf der ISS läuft seit 2013 kein XP mehr: ISS wurde von Windows auf Linux umgestellt - PC-WELT


----------



## colormix (18. September 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Windows 10 ist nicht schlechter wie Windows 7. Natürlich gibt es Kinderkrankheiten aber damit kann man Leben.
> Hatte auch als erstes die Win 10 150X Version und da war es etwas Instabil. Hab wieder Win 7 Installiert und etwas gewartet.
> Bin zu der Version 1709 gewechselt und es lief alles geschmeidiger, und muss sagen das die 1809 bisher für mich persönlich Stabil war. Die 1903 hat auch ein paar Krankheiten aber es läuft. Wenn man das System pflegt, und nicht jeden Mist installiert den man nicht braucht kann man es für den Alltag nutzen .







Das Windows  10 ist  mit  Sicherheit nicht   sicherer  als Windows 7 weil.... 
Microsoft  verteilt seine Updates auf Privat  PCs der  Nutzer die  die Update an deren weiter  geben ,
das Internet wird dabei sehr  langsam kommt  auch noch hinzu .
Ich möchte z.b   nicht  von  einem Viren und Trojaner Verseuchten unbekannten   PC Updates runter laden .
Windows  10 ist  nun  mal eine  Datenschleuder .


----------



## Richu006 (18. September 2019)

Ach stellt euch vor... ich nutze noch eine cnc Maschine da läuft noch Windows 98!!
Das ist aber nicht weil ich das so super toll finden würde, sondern weil die Maschine auch nur win 98 unterstüzt!
(Nein der Rechner ist nicht am Netz)

Genauso dürfte es bei den Bankomaten und der ISS auch sein... 
Die Technik ist einfach veraltet, genauso wie bei meiner CNC Maschine.

Ein Geldautomat muss aber auch keine aktuellen Spiele wiedergeben. Die Computer der ISS vermutlich ebensowenig. Dementsprechend gibt es da kein Grund für einen Wechsel (Die Sicherheit mal aussen vor gelassen)

Aber an den Heim Pc. Wollt ihr ja nicht nur Spiele von anno 2000 spielen... ihr möchtet ja auch aktuelle Software nutzen.

Und genau deswegen kommt man früher oder später nicht um ein Betriebssystem Wechsel herum


----------



## Dooma (19. September 2019)

Also die Geldautomaten hängen an einem Intranet...
Außerdem is weitgehend bekannt wie unsicher besagtes XP und die Geldautomaten Software ist. Darüber wurde auch schon mehrfach in Fachmedien berichtet.
Wer sich tatsächlichen Zugriff verschaffen kann, z.B. durch anbohren und es schafft eine Datenverbindung herzustellen kann mit Exploits (für Win XP) binnen Sekunden Malware installieren und die Geräte zum Ausgeben von Geld bringen.
Das ist auch schon in der Praxis vorgekommen und keine bloße Theorie.

Wer so etwas anführt hat einfach keine Ahnung. Es ist Wunschdenken um sich noch weiter an seinem unsicheren Betriebssystem festklammern zu wollen.
Wenn du es schaffst für Win 7 die erweiterten Updates zu bekommen und einzuspielen, dann mach das doch. Dann spricht ja auch nix dagegen.

Wer glaubt das es nur Sicherheitslücken gibt bei denen man als Benutzer tätig werden muss, bzw. nur "nicht aufpassen" muss um sich was einzufangen, handelt grob fahrlässig.
Les doch z.B. mal was über die aktuellen Lücken im RDP System. Ohne Patches und mit aktivem Remote Dienst, muss man gar nix tun um Ziel von Malware zu werden. Sprichwörtlich "einfach so", als Angreifer brauchst nur nen Portscanner und den Exploit und die zu installierende Malware. Fertig.
Wie andere bereits sagten, auch zu Windows XP Zeiten gab es Viren die sich so verbreitet haben und die waren auch ein riesen Thema damals.
Es ist mehr als blauäugig zu glauben, dass das geliebte Windows 7 davon auf dauer verschont bliebe. Besonders nach Ende des Supports wird es erst doch so richtig interessant noch bestehende Lücken auszunutzen und die ganzen Leute die noch immer nicht umgestellt haben ins Botnetz aufzunehmen. Noch einfacher gehts doch kaum noch im Sinne der Angreifer.


----------



## colormix (19. September 2019)

Überlange Texte ändern aber   nichts daran das Windows  7  *nur* 10 % weniger  Verbreitungs- Anteile hat ,

Nun Frage ich dich mal ganz direkt  wo ran das wohl liegen könnte 



Poulton schrieb:


> Auf der ISS läuft seit 2013 kein XP mehr: ISS wurde von Windows auf Linux umgestellt - PC-WELT



Lief  eine  sehr  lange zeit   warum nimmt  man nicht  10 und   stattdessen Linux>> wird sicherlich seine Guten Gründe  haben . 
Stürzt  mal wieder  das   10 ab und  die  Astronauten haben was  wichtiges  zu  tun als ellenlange Help Texte zu lesen  ist die ISS nicht  mehr  steuerbar   stützt  auf die  Erde .


----------



## c1i (19. September 2019)

Die betroffenen Bankautomaten laufen mit XP Embedded genau wie die Packstationen, Das ist ein modulares XP prof., welches bis 2016 sogar noch supportet wurde. Der Vergleich mit einem OS für den PC hinkt hier vollkommen, denn Embedded ist nicht für den PC gedacht (dafür gibt es auch keine Lizenzen). Auch werden hier in der Regel  eigene Modul in das Betriebssystem integriert, was einen Angriff viel schwerer macht.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (19. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das Windows  10 ist  mit  Sicherheit nicht   sicherer  als Windows 7 weil....
> Microsoft  verteilt seine Updates auf Privat  PCs der  Nutzer die  die Update an deren weiter  geben ,


Und das macht Microsoft mit Windows 7 nicht? 
Es gibt auch keine Einstellung dafür, das man die Updates von Win 10 Blockieren kann  
Und das mit Bordmitteln aber hey, sowas kennst Du nicht   


colormix schrieb:


> das Internet wird dabei sehr  langsam kommt  auch noch hinzu .



Bei jedem Update was man lädt, wird  die Bandbreite eingeschränkt. Gibt aber Tools die das Beschränken können.



colormix schrieb:


> Ich möchte z.b   nicht  von  einem Viren und Trojaner Verseuchten unbekannten   PC Updates runter laden .
> Windows  10 ist  nun  mal eine  Datenschleuder .



Microsoft Server sind Viren- oder Trojaneschleudern?   Was ist dann mit Linux und Mac OS? 
Würdest Du die Threads Lesen, würde so ein Schwachsinn nicht entstehen. 
Lesen Windows 7 nach 2020 weiter benutzen - Wie hoch ist das Risiko wirklich? Post Nr. 8


----------



## taks (19. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Überlange Texte ändern aber   nichts daran das Windows  7  *nur* 10 % weniger  Verbreitungs- Anteile hat ,
> Nun Frage ich dich mal ganz direkt  wo ran das wohl liegen könnte


Z.B. das auf vielen Kisten Win10 nicht läuft. Wenn ich nur an die ganzen Internet-Cafes in Asien denke...
Dazu kommt Software die unter Win10 nicht mehr läuft, Peripherie die unter Win10 nicht mehr unterstützt wird, uvm...



colormix schrieb:


> Lief  eine  sehr  lange zeit   warum nimmt  man nicht  10 und   stattdessen Linux>> wird sicherlich seine Guten Gründe  haben .
> Stürzt  mal wieder  das   10 ab und  die  Astronauten haben was  wichtiges  zu  tun als ellenlange Help Texte zu lesen  ist die ISS nicht  mehr  steuerbar   stützt  auf die  Erde .


Hauptsächlich weil sie Linux besser auf ihre Bedürfnisse anpassen können.
Linux Foundation Training Prepares the International Space Station for Linux Migration - Linux Foundation - Training


----------



## Richu006 (19. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Überlange Texte ändern aber   nichts daran das Windows  7  *nur* 10 % weniger  Verbreitungs- Anteile hat ,
> 
> Nun Frage ich dich mal ganz direkt  wo ran das wohl liegen könnte



Das ist wieder mal ne Behauptung die nicht stimmt... Anfangs dieses Jahres hat Windows 10 Windows 7 überholt.



colormix schrieb:


> Lief  eine  sehr  lange zeit   warum nimmt  man nicht  10 und   stattdessen Linux>> wird sicherlich seine Guten Gründe  haben .
> Stürzt  mal wieder  das   10 ab und  die  Astronauten haben was  wichtiges  zu  tun als ellenlange Help Texte zu lesen  ist die ISS nicht  mehr  steuerbar   stützt  auf die  Erde .


Die ISS ist 19 Jahre alt (die verbaute Hardware wahrscheinlich noch einiges älter)... was denkst du wieso die wohl nicht Windows 10 nutzen?? 

Bei 19 jähriger Hardware ist wohl klar das ein nagelneues OS zu problemen führt.

Aber dein Rechner wird wohl kaum 19 jährig sein?


----------



## Painkiller (19. September 2019)

Windows 10 mag das aktuellere Betriebssystem sein. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht das es auch wirklich in allen Bereichen das bessere ist. Wenn ich zum Beispiel bei der Enterprise-Version nicht mal über GPO einstellen kann, das automatische Neustarts dauerhaft deaktiviert werden, dann frag ich mich wirklich was das eigentlich soll.   Es gibt bei uns im Unternehmen durchaus Geräte die dauerhaft laufen müssen. Stichwort: Prozessleittechnik

Ein weiterer Punkt ist die Datensammlerei. Auch hier hat die Enterprise-Version den Vorteil das ich Windows über die GPO viel mehr den Hahn abdrehen kann als bei der Home oder Pro-Version. Das Informationen an Microsoft gesendet werden, kann ich aber auch hier nicht komplett verhindern. Dennoch ist es eine Frechheit dem Privat-Kunden gegenüber das ich bei der Enterprise-Version einen schärferen Kurs fahren kann als bei Home oder Pro. Aber dadurch wir halt klar das die Währung der Zukunft die Daten sind. 

Weiter gehts mit den Windows Updates. Gefühlt nach jedem Update gibt es Probleme. Da überlegt man es sich zweimal ob man das Update einspielt, oder nicht doch eher die ersten User-Berichte abwartet. Windows 10 zwingt uns dadurch im Unternehmen dazu, das wir wieder Testrechner aufsetzen werden. Deshalb spielen wir auch keine neuen Build-Updates ein, solange das jetzige noch Securtiy-Updates erhällt. Traurig, aber leider notwendig solange Microsoft seine QS nicht aufstockt und in den Griff bekommt. 

Zu guter letzt wäre da noch das Startmenü. Egal ob Server, Enterprise, Home oder Pro. Überall sind diese Kacheln. Das ist ein Betriebssystem und kein Kachelofen.  Wenn man wenigstens mit Boardmittel auf ein klassisches Startmenü wechseln könnte dann wäre es ja nicht so schlimm. Aber ohne Classic Shell/Open-Shell funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## Dooma (19. September 2019)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann ich das letzte mal das Startmenü überhaupt benutzt hätte, auch auf der Arbeit nicht.
Die üblichen Verwaltungsoptionen sind alle mit Rechtsklick auf das Startmenü erreichbar und die Programme die man überweise benutzt hat man gemeinhin doch an die Taskleiste getackert.
Ich brauch im Büro ca. 30 verschiedene Programme und ich glaube das ist im Vergleich zu anderen Jobs schon viel und trotzdem komme ich super mit einer Kombination aus Desktop Icons, angetackerten Taskleistenprogrammen hin.
Und ansonsten ist die Suche und ein paar eingetippte Buchstaben immer noch schneller als das Startmenü zu nutzen.
Startmenü ist doch nur was für unflexible Leute, die es noch nicht mal schaffen ihr Benutzerkonto auch nur ein klein wenig auf ihre Bedürfnisse anzupassen.


----------



## DOcean (19. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Windows 10 mag das aktuellere Betriebssystem sein. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht das es auch wirklich in allen Bereichen das bessere ist. Wenn ich zum Beispiel bei der Enterprise-Version nicht mal über GPO einstellen kann, das automatische Neustarts dauerhaft deaktiviert werden, dann frag ich mich wirklich was das eigentlich soll.   Es gibt bei uns im Unternehmen durchaus Geräte die dauerhaft laufen müssen. Stichwort: Prozessleittechnik



Das ist aber Win10 Enterprise die falsche Version -> Win10 IoT/LTSB sind da besser
(Bei uns läuft die SPS als der der alle Teile einer großen Maschine steuert auf Win10 PCs)


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Bei 19 jähriger Hardware ist wohl klar das ein nagelneues OS zu problemen führt.


Funfact: W7 erfordert seit einem Update im letzten Jahr, zwingend eine CPU mit SSE2 Befehlssatz. Etwas was bis dahin erst ab Windows 8 erforderlich war.
Beendet Microsoft den Support fuer Windows 7/8.1? | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog
Windows 7: Microsoft streicht Support bestimmter Prozessoren vorzeitig - WinFuture.de



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Alle Apps wurden per NTLITE sowie mit Toolkit entfernt.


Oder ein: 

```
Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers | Remove-AppxPackage
```



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht der Desktop so aus. Mag nicht jedem sein Fall sein aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden


Viel zu bunt und aufgeregt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (19. September 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> Das ist aber Win10 Enterprise die falsche Version -> Win10 IoT/LTSB sind da besser
> (Bei uns läuft die SPS als der der alle Teile einer großen Maschine steuert auf Win10 PCs)


Die Überlegung auf Windows 10 IoT/LTSB zu wechseln gab es bei uns auch. Diese wurde aber aus mehreren Gründen verworfen:

Unsere PLT-Rechner müssen bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllen. Unteranderem muss Microsoft Office auch in Zukunft unterstützt werden. Leider bietet das Windows 10 IoT/LTSB nicht. 
Dazu kommt das der Hardware-Support speziell bei den CPUs echt extrem schlecht ist. Windows 10 IoT/LTSB unterstützt die zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung des  LTSBs aktuellen CPUs. Zukünftig veröffentlichte Chip-Generationen  werden nur über die Veröffentlichung zukünftiger Windows 10-LTSB-Versionen  unterstützt, die für die entsprechenden Systeme bereitgestellt werden  können. Mit anderen Worten: Wenn wir langfristig planen und ein PLT-System bis zu 10 Jahre verwenden, dann sind wir quasi an die Hardware die beim Rollout existiert hat, gebunden. Bei unseren PLT-Systemen wird aber öfters mal etwas umgebaut/aktualisiert. Damit würden wir uns das Chaos mit den unterschiedlichen Builds wieder ins Haus holen. Wir wollen aber nicht jedes mal bei einer Aktualisierung der Hardware ein neues Build aufspielen. 

Ansonsten stimme ich dir aber zu. Windows 10 IoT/LTSB ist allein deshalb schon eine feine Sache, da es  z. B. Microsoft Edge, Windows Store-Client, Cortana, Microsoft Mail,  Kalender, OneNote, Wetter, Nachrichten, Sport, Finanzen, Fotos, Kamera,  Musik und Uhr nicht beinhaltet.


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das der Hardware-Support speziell bei den CPUs echt extrem schlecht ist.


Grafikkarten sind auch noch ein Stichpunkt. Aktuelle Grafikkartentreiber setzen mindestens WDDM 2.2 vorraus, was z.B. LTSB 2015 und 2016 nicht bieten.


----------



## colormix (19. September 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich weil sie Linux besser auf ihre Bedürfnisse anpassen können.



Kommt auf die Linux Version an, meine Ja da kann man alles einstellen ,
auf das Grafikdesign    Fenster so wie Schriften und Farbe ... und das deinstallieren was man nicht will und braucht ,
so in etwa wie bei XP und Windows 7 ohne ollen Kachel Kram,genau das ist das was mich an 8 und 10 stört diese Kinder Oberfläche mit  Bildern .


----------



## fotoman (19. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das der Hardware-Support speziell bei den CPUs echt extrem schlecht ist. Windows 10 IoT/LTSB unterstützt die zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung des LTSBs aktuellen CPUs.


Das ist ja exakt der Sinn einer solchen Version. Es ändert sich quasi nichts, was nicht zwingend nötig ist.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es gibt bei uns im Unternehmen  durchaus Geräte die dauerhaft laufen müssen. Stichwort:  Prozessleittechnik


Warm man solche Geräte überhaupt so mit dem Internet/Firmennetz  verbinden muss, dass Updates aus Security-Sicht relevant sind und sich die Rechner diese auch noch selber von MS herunter laden dürfen, ist mir ein Rätsel. Aber es ist in eurer Firma zum Glück auch nicht mein Problem (und hoffentlich bin ich nie von Produkten abhängig, die bei euch produziert werden). Noch nicht einmal für den Support müsste man die USB-Ports  aktivien, auch wenn es einige Sachen massiv erleichtert.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Wenn wir langfristig planen und ein PLT-System bis zu 10 Jahre verwenden, dann sind wir quasi an die Hardware die beim Rollout existiert hat, gebunden. Bei unseren PLT-Systemen wird aber öfters mal etwas umgebaut/aktualisiert.


Das geschieht bisher OHNE jeden Vorabtest? Dann steuert die PLT hoffentlich nichts, was auch nur im entfernten relevant für irgendwas ist (egal, ob Produktqualität, Lieferfähigkeit oder gar noch wichtigeres).



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Windows 10 zwingt uns dadurch im Unternehmen dazu, das wir wieder Testrechner aufsetzen werden.


Wenn die PLT auch nur irgendwas sinnvolles macht, dann ist sowas doch zwingend notwendig. Außer, man tauscht defekte HW gegen exakt identische Komponenten aus.

Solche Tests führt man im Testsystem vor dem Aufspielen eines jeden Security-Fixes aus. Egal, ob der Fix von Microsoft oder den PLT-Hersteller kommt. Oder man verlässt sich vollkommen auf die Tests des PLT-Herstellers, dann ist aber auch wieder eine neue Windows-Version irrelvant, da von Lieferanten vorgetestet.


----------



## colormix (19. September 2019)

Zum  Thema ich bin  noch wo  anders fündig geworden ,

Für  7 gibt  es  eine Sandboxie 

    isolierte Umgebung für kritische Anwendungen
    volle System-Performance wird durchgereicht
    alle Features kostenlos


 -> vielleicht so  was um  das Gewissen zu Beruhigen  ? installieren .


----------



## colormix (20. September 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Bloss weil du es nicht brauchst, trifft das nicht auf alle Anderen zu.
> Der Vorteil vom Startmenu ist einfach, dass weder die Taskleiste noch der Desktop mit Icon überfüllt sind und man die Programme nicht suchen muss.
> Auch so Sachen wie "Zuletzt verwendete Programme" sind für den ein oder anderen Benutzer hilfreich.




ich würde  erst  mal Richtig  zitieren lernen bevor  du falsche Beiträge zitierst , das  mit  dem Start  Menü  habe  ich  nicht  geschrieben .


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Windows 10 mag das aktuellere Betriebssystem sein. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht das es auch wirklich in allen Bereichen das bessere ist.



Das beste Windows Betriebssystem war meiner Meinung nach das 7er.
Leider ist das eben alt und daher nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Hilft ja nichts. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man Windows 10 individueller einstellen kann, aber Microsoft will das schlicht nicht mehr.
Man kann ja eben nicht mal mehr die Farbe der Toop Tipps ändern. Wieso hat man das entfernt? Das hellbraun sieht beschissen aus.


----------



## Richu006 (20. September 2019)

Das Problem ist wie so häuffig... auch Geschmackssache!
Die einen (mich inklusive) mögen Win 10, auch wenn win 10 nicht perfekt ist, sehe ich mehr Vorteile als Nachteile.

Die anderen mögen halt lieber Windows 7... und jede Seite hat wieder das Gefühl ihre Meinung sei die einzig richtige!

(Wobei natürlich MEINE Meinung die einzig richtige ist  xD )

Der Thread ist eher in ein Pro/Contra Win 7/10 Thread ausgeartet, als das er noch mit der Ausgangsfrage zutun hat xD


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2019)

Na ja, jeder kann Windows 7 solange nutzen, wie er will.
Muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hellbraun sieht beschissen aus.


Das wo wäre? Ich hab bei mir im Windows noch kein einziges braun gesehen.


----------



## Bongripper666 (20. September 2019)

Die wichtigste Information ist immer noch, dass Windows 7 irgendwann keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr erhalten wird. Da kann man sich hier noch einen Wolf diskutieren, an der Tatsache ändert sich nichts. Die unbelehrbaren W7 Fanboys sollten also langsam mal umdenken und sich ein neues OS suchen. Ansonsten wünsche ich ihnen viel Spaß mit den Konsequenzen, die irgendwann folgen werden. Ich prophezeie jetzt schon ab 2021 das große Gejammer, wenn eine nicht mehr gepatchte Lücke genutzt wird. 

Damit lasse ich es hier gut sein. Es wurde eh schon alles totdiskutiert.


----------



## D0pefish (20. September 2019)

Dass mein letzter Beitrag (aus persönlichen  Gründen) gelöscht wurde empfinde ich als Zensur. Wie wär's mal mit Anhören des verlinkten Podcasts bevor man ihn anderen vorenthält! War wohl zu hoch? Dann vergammelt doch...


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das wo wäre? Ich hab bei mir im Windows noch kein einziges braun gesehen.



Kennst du die Tool Tipps nicht?


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2019)

Bei mir haben die keinen braunton.

Edit: Abgesehen davon heißt das seit Jahr und Tag Quickinfo.


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2019)

> Das ist ja exakt der Sinn einer solchen Version. Es ändert sich quasi nichts, was nicht zwingend nötig ist.


Das mag Sinn machen solange sich die Hardwarebasis nicht ändert. Ist diese aber EOL und eine neue Generation wird verbaut, dann bin ich gezwungen auf den neuen Build zu wechseln, weil diese eben mit dem alten Build keine Hardwareunterstützung hat. Dadurch bekommt man dann aber wieder den Zoo an unterschiedlichen Builds, den  man eigentlich mit dem Griff zur Windows 10 IoT/LTSB vermeiden wollte.



> Warm man solche Geräte überhaupt so mit dem Internet/Firmennetz   verbinden muss, dass Updates aus Security-Sicht relevant sind und sich  die Rechner diese auch noch selber von MS herunter laden dürfen, ist mir  ein Rätsel. Aber es ist in eurer Firma zum Glück auch nicht mein  Problem (und hoffentlich bin ich nie von Produkten abhängig, die bei  euch produziert werden). Noch nicht einmal für den Support müsste man  die USB-Ports  aktivien, auch wenn es einige Sachen massiv erleichtert.


Ich könnte jetzt auch mit einem unterschwelligen agrresiven Ton reagieren, aber das ist nicht meine Art. 
Denoch will ich versuchen es dir zu erklären wie das bei uns läuft. Unsere EDV-Netz und PLT-Netz sind komplett voneinander getrennt. Sowohl physisch als auch logisch. Das PLT-Netz hat also keinerlei Verbindung zum Internet oder zum EDV-Netz. Keines unsere Systeme kann sich von selbst irgendetwas herunterladen. Weder im EDV-Netz noch im PLT-Netz. Die Windows-Updates werden von der IT gezielt verteilt. USB-Ports sind bei uns im EDV und PLT-Netz grundsätzlich deaktiviert. Da unsere Sicherheitsrichline sehr hart ist, müssen bei den PLT-Systemen trotzdem Sicherheitsupdates eingespielt werden. Hier haben wir uns halt selbst die Auflage gesetzt die Systeme maximal abzusichern und das Risiko soweit zu minimieren wie es geht. 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht, das ist mir klar. Fahrlässigkeit bei PLT-Systemen durch fehlende Sicherheitsupdates wird es daher bei uns nicht geben. Bei uns geht das soweit das Fremdfirmen die bei uns auf der Anlage an den PLT-Systemen arbeiten immer von Mitarbeitern der IT und des PLT-Teams für die Dauer ihrer Tätigkeit begleitet werden. 



> Das geschieht bisher OHNE jeden Vorabtest? Dann steuert die PLT  hoffentlich nichts, was auch nur im entfernten relevant für irgendwas  ist (egal, ob Produktqualität, Lieferfähigkeit oder gar noch  wichtigeres).


Dafuq? Wer hat denn das gesagt?  Natürlich gibt es Vorabtests. Ziemlich umfangreiche sogar. Aber was bringt mir der größte Vorabtest wenn sich die Hardware durch eine Aktualisierung ändert und ich dann wieder zwei verschiedene Builds patchen darf?! Zwei unterschiedliche Builds = zusätzliche Testsysteme = zusätzlicher Arbeitsaufwand. Und sowas willst du als Unternehmen normalerweise vermeiden. 



> Wenn die PLT auch nur irgendwas sinnvolles macht, dann ist sowas doch  zwingend notwendig. Außer, man tauscht defekte HW gegen exakt identische  Komponenten aus.
> Solche Tests führt man im Testsystem vor dem Aufspielen eines jeden  Security-Fixes aus. Egal, ob der Fix von Microsoft oder den  PLT-Hersteller kommt. Oder man verlässt sich vollkommen auf die Tests  des PLT-Herstellers, dann ist aber auch wieder eine neue Windows-Version  irrelvant, da von Lieferanten vorgetestet.


Du bringst da jetzt was durcheinander.  Mit dem Satz waren nicht die PLT-Rechner sondern die ganz normalen Office-Rechner im EDV-Netz gemeint. Die PLT-Rechner haben umfangreiche Testsysteme. Sowas verstehet sich ja von selbst. Hier arbeiten wir auch sehr eng mit dem PLT-Hersteller zusammen. Um sowas kommst du bei PLT-Systemen niemals herum. Die Office-Rechner bekommen jetzt erst welche da wir hier noch mitten in der Migration auf Windows 10 sind. Die GPO für PLT und EDV ist seit längerem schon fertig.


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dadurch bekommt man dann aber wieder den Zoo an unterschiedlichen  Builds, den  man eigentlich mit dem Griff zur Windows 10 IoT/LTSB  vermeiden wollte.


W10 Enterprise LTSB/LTSC ist der Nachfolger von dem, was man früher Embedded nannte. Von daher wundert es nicht. Allein von Windows XP gab es mindestens vier Embedded-Varianten im Laufe der Zeit.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bei mir haben die keinen braunton.
> 
> Edit: Abgesehen davon heißt das seit Jahr und Tag Quickinfo.



Was soll das dann sein? Beige?
Spielt letztendlich keine Rolle, aber wieso kann man das nicht mehr verändern?


----------



## fotoman (21. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Denoch will ich versuchen es dir zu erklären wie das bei uns läuft. Unsere EDV-Netz und PLT-Netz sind komplett voneinander getrennt.


Dann zieht sich auch kein Client automatische Updates, also können diese Geräte auch mit Win 10 problemlos dauerhaft durchlaufen.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dafuq? Wer hat denn das gesagt?


Du hast geschrieben, dass ihr dann wieder Testrechner benötigt:


<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Windows 10 zwingt uns dadurch  im Unternehmen dazu, das wir wieder Testrechner aufsetzen werden.


Das ganze für mich im Kontext von Rechnern, die dauerhaft durchlaufen müssen (was für mich keine Office-Rechner sein können).

 Wobei ich als einfacher Nutzer eines Office-PCs mit mir zugewiesener Softwasre durchaus von unserer Office IT erwarte, das sie sowohl die Lauffähigkeit von Updates wie auch die Lauffähigkeit von zentral verteilter Software mit diesen Updates vor dem Ausrollen (grob) testet.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Du bringst da jetzt was durcheinander.  Mit dem Satz waren nicht die PLT-Rechner sondern die ganz normalen Office-Rechner im EDV-Netz gemeint.


Das steht halt nicht dabei. Auf den Office-Rechnern könnten wir niemals 10 Jahre mit der selben, nur security gepatchten Windows-Version auskommen. Irgendwann fordern dort auch die Lieferanten diverse Office-Software aktuellere Windows-Versiononen. Das war auch schon zu Win 7 Zeiten so, als man irgendwann SP1 und danach dann gewisse Updates benötigt hat.

Damals hieß es halt WIn 7 und WIn 7 SP1, heute heisst es WIn 10 1803 und WIn 10 1903. Und da beide (Win 7 mit und ohne SP1) auch nicht immer kompatibel zu  Anwendungen waren, musste man entweder alle Rechner gleichzeitig  hochziehen oder zwei Versionen betreuen.

Ob es einem in der Produktion lieber ist, einen Liefranten zu suchen, der 10 Jahre lang die alte HW vorhält, man das selber in passender Stückzahl macht oder man irgendwann das Komplettupdate von Windows auf allen Produktionsclients plant, muss jeder genauso für sich beantworten wie die Frage, warum man produktiv überhaupt ein Systeme auf Windows-Basis nutzt. Letzteres frage ich mich bei uns schon seit 20 Jahren.


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2019)

> Dann zieht sich auch kein Client automatische Updates, also können diese  Geräte auch mit Win 10 problemlos dauerhaft durchlaufen.


Und genau das ist eben nicht der Fall, da wie weiter unten erwähnt die Updates dennoch eingespielt werden müssen. Ich kann den automatischen Neustart nach der Patchinstallation maximal auf 18 Tage verlängern. Das PLT-Netz hat seinen eigenen WSUS-Server. Wir können also genau steuern, wann wir Updates an die Systeme verteilen. Wie du aber schon erwähnt hast, können die Systeme automatisch nichts herunterladen, wenn es von uns über WSUS nicht freigegeben wurde. 



> Das ganze für mich im Kontext von Rechnern, die dauerhaft durchlaufen müssen (was für mich keine Office-Rechner sein können).
> Wobei ich als einfacher Nutzer eines Office-PCs mit mir zugewiesener  Softwasre durchaus von unserer Office IT erwarte, das sie sowohl die  Lauffähigkeit von Updates wie auch die Lauffähigkeit von zentral  verteilter Software mit diesen Updates vor dem Ausrollen (grob) testet.


Das war etwas unglücklich formuliert, sorry dafür  Die Office-PCs unter Windows 7 zu testen war bisher nicht so wild. Da lief soweit bis auf ein paar kleinere Probleme immer alles glatt. Bei Windows 10 bin ich jetzt mal gespannt. Da beginnen wir bald mit dem aufsetzen der Testsysteme. 0815-Office, CAD, Laptop. Ich hoffe das größere Probleme ausbleiben. Die Meldungen die man in letzter Zeit so mitbekommen hat, machen allerdings wenig Hoffnung. 



> Das steht halt nicht dabei. Auf den Office-Rechnern könnten wir niemals  10 Jahre mit der selben, nur security gepatchten Windows-Version  auskommen. Irgendwann fordern dort auch die Lieferanten diverse  Office-Software aktuellere Windows-Versiononen. Das war auch schon zu  Win 7 Zeiten so, als man irgendwann SP1 und danach dann gewisse Updates  benötigt hat.


Wie schon erwähnt, war etwas unglücklich formuliert.  Das hält sich zum Glück bei uns in Grenzen. Microsoft Navision bzw. die Software die drauf basiert ist eine der wenigen die ein Update auf ein aktuelles Build verlangt.



> Ob es einem in der Produktion lieber ist, einen Liefranten zu suchen,  der 10 Jahre lang die alte HW vorhält, man das selber in passender  Stückzahl macht oder man irgendwann das Komplettupdate von Windows auf  allen Produktionsclients plant, muss jeder genauso für sich beantworten  wie die Frage, warum man produktiv überhaupt ein Systeme auf  Windows-Basis nutzt. Letzteres frage ich mich bei uns schon seit 20  Jahren.


Exakt. Wir haben uns für die Langzeitnutzung der Builds entschieden, um die Anzahl an Downtimes auf ein minimum zu reduzieren. 
Glaub mir, das frag ich mich auch. Ich kapier es auch nicht warum beispielsweise ein HMI-Panel über Windows als OS verfügen muss, wenn es nur zur lokalen Steuerung von einer Anlage verwendert wird.


----------



## colormix (21. September 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Der Thread ist eher in ein Pro/Contra Win 7/10 Thread ausgeartet, als das er noch mit der Ausgangsfrage zutun hat xD



Das  habe ich auch  schon gesagt weiter oben ,
 am Besten auf diese OTs nicht  mehr eingehen ,
OT ist es ja nicht wenn man beiläufig erwähnt hatte neben Windows 7 ein Linux zu installieren das nur für Online nehmen .


----------



## c1i (21. September 2019)

Und das Windows 7 soll dann komplett offline betrieben werden?


----------



## colormix (21. September 2019)

c1i schrieb:


> Und das Windows 7 soll dann komplett offline betrieben werden?



Genau so stelle ich mir das vor , 
das Windows 7  nur Offline für Gamen / Anwendungen für reines Online  z.b auch Online-Banking nur mit   Linux  wenn man mit Windows 7 bedanken hat ?
Das Linux als 2. Online BS installieren  und weil es 5 Jahre Support gibt bei den LTS Versionen das Linux immer schön Aktuell halten  Updates 

Eine Sache habe ich vor ein paar Tagen gemacht die ich immer mit Windows gemacht hatte, für meinen Sat Receiver ein FW Update runter geladen und entpackt und auf eine SD Karte kopiert  für das Einlesen des Updates am Sat Receiver,
 klappt da genauso gut wie bewohnt war  dazu brauche ich kein Windows mehr .

Bei Linux hätte ich noch die Möglichkeit Windows überhaupt nicht fest zu installieren und es unter Linux in einer VM laufen zu lassen , oder  für Windows Programme über  LXPanel zu installieren ganz ohne Windows ,  es  gibt  mehrere Möglichkeiten  wie man es sicherer machen kann  ohne auf Windoof 10 umsteigen zu müssen .


----------



## c1i (21. September 2019)

Gaming mit Windows 7 und dann offline, ja? 10 Jahre alte Games oder wie? Dann kann man mit Linux besser spielen. Das ergibt keinen Sinn, wenn man etwas einiger Maßen aktuelles spielen will, was noch unter 7 läuft. 

Wie sollen die Anwendungen unter 7 ihre Updates bekommen? 

Auch das Arbeiten mit einem PC verlagert sich immer mehr in den Onlinemodus, sodass es bei deinen Vorschlägen keinen Sinn ergibt.

Was soll man mit 7 bedanken? Was soll das überhaupt bedeuten?


----------



## INU.ID (23. September 2019)

Die Moderation hat noch mal ein paar Dutzend OT-/Spam-/BS-Beiträge entfernen müssen. Und da den letzten Hinweis mehrere User anscheinend nicht verstehen wollen, und die eigentliche Frage des Threaderstellers auch nicht weiter beachtet wird/wurde, mache ich den Thread jetzt zu.

*closed*


----------

